# 240 engine models?



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

i got in an argument with my cousin who is looking at a 91 fastback 240. what were the different engines taht came in them...i said that they only had one, the KA...please tell me i'm not a jackass...thank you


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

in the US they only came equipped with the KA24


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

YES!!!!.....i'm not a jackass


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they actaully had two engines  
KA24E (89-90)
KA24DE (94-98)
one engine series though


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

to correct Drift, it was 91-98 that had a KA24DE


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oops hahahah i'm such a dumbass


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea well....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

READ STICKY!!!! jeebus christ (i just want it to get more views )


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

so knowing that what i know now, it would be safe to say that if the KA24DE is dual overhead cam, is the KA24E a single over head cam?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

you are corect


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

well shit....i am a jackass


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

why what where the engines he said came in the 240??

The 2 KAs are pretty much the same engine, the DE is just an updated version.


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

he said it came with a sohc engine....adn i thought that all the KA's were teh same.....thus........i'm a jackass


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahha its cool ur still learning


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

SOHC>DOHC !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *SOHC>DOHC !!!!!!!!!!!!! *



WORD!!!!

THATS WUT I'M TALKING ABOUT :jump::jump:


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahha its cool ur still learning


 holly shit drift was nice! drift most have been in a good mood when he said that! j/j with ya drift


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

That was kinda weird Drift.... Your starting to freak me out.... are you bi-polar? lol J/K!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> SOHC>DOHC !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you should be shot...

lol


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

shit am i in the honda forums??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why did you revive a 6month old thread? you need to be banned.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> you should be shot...
> 
> lol


the person who revived this thread should be shot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HOLY OLD THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

iono the guy called himself a jack ass... he already did my work so i was nice enough


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

bad moderating...

i didn't even look at the date of the thread... oh well

by the power vested in me...

closed!


----------

